# Mystery Bottle? I need help



## mlwisdom2727 (Feb 18, 2021)

I've tried to find information on this bottle for years with no luck. Please help if you know anything about it. Just message me to ask questions. It has a craft on the front a detailed strap down the sides. leather strapping on the rim. Green glass with wax holding on a leather?


----------



## embe (Feb 18, 2021)

Weird one.  Can't tell if the bottom view is glass or something else.


----------



## mlwisdom2727 (Feb 18, 2021)

Wax


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 18, 2021)

I think it's a 20th century liquor bottle, probably European.  If those are seams on the lip that I think I can see it confirms the date range.  I suspect it was left to degrade in a barn or under a house or something, which explains the bad condition of the leather.  Leather-covered liquor bottles were a bit of a fad in the mid-20th century.


----------



## mlwisdom2727 (Feb 18, 2021)

What should I do to preserve it in the best condition i can salvage


----------



## mlwisdom2727 (Feb 18, 2021)

Is there any value to something like this?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm not sure how to preserve something like that honestly.  And I'm afraid that no, there isn't any value to it.  These things are quite common in perfect condition at thrift stores.


----------



## mlwisdom2727 (Feb 18, 2021)

Definitely no seams anywhere on this bottle. Thanks again


----------



## treasurekidd (Feb 19, 2021)

I agree on the European, probably Germany. It's very similar to these "Providentiae Memor bottle. Providentiae Memor is Latin for Providence Remember, and is the motto is the Kingdom of Saxony, now part of modern Germany. 

Kingdom of Saxony - Wikipedia

I can't help with the age of this bottle, but it's very similar to some of these:

Decanters - Leather Wrapped - Vatican


----------



## brent little (Feb 22, 2021)

Its a whisky flask. Curved body to keep close in a pocket. Dont think its really too old,maybe 20's.


----------



## Bottleluver (Feb 24, 2021)

I found the same one different shape in better condition so you have a bit of a reference https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lion-Crest-Leather-Wrapped-Royal-Decanter-/222733834912


----------



## mlwisdom2727 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bottleluver said:


> I found the same one different shape in better condition so you have a bit of a reference https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Lion-Crest-Leather-Wrapped-Royal-Decanter-/222733834912


Thank you so much.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Feb 24, 2021)

As far as preserving the leather and softening it. Get LEXOL leather cleaner and also LEXOL Leather conditioner. But make sure not to get it on the label. As far as the cleaner. Depending on how dried out the leather is You can put the conditioner on first to soften it and then go back to the leather cleaner and use a soft cloth. They have discontinued this particular bottle and went back to a squeeze bottle. If you are in horse country and have an Equestrian shop around. You can also purchase Saddle soap to clean the leather.


----------

